

Ask HN: Boston (free) hacking spaces? - intellegacy

Hi HN Boston, I'm a learning web dev who's passed intro CS courses but still feels the need for guidance at times. I also want to get out of the house.<p>I think a hacking space would be great for me to meet others and work together at times.
But I'm not interested in a coworking space.<p>Is there a (free) area where devs congregate and where I can meet people?<p>Thanks.
======
rst
The Boston Ruby Group (bostonrb.org) and the Python Meetup
(meetup.com/bostonpython) both have project nights which are designed for this
sort of thing. The Ruby group is regularly on the first Tuesday of the month;
the Python project nights aren't quite so regular, but still roughly monthly.

You might also look on meetup.com and bugc.org for local meetups and
presentations on topics of interest. I'm not aware of any Javascript project
nights, for instance, but the local Javascript and JQuery meetups are well
worth being aware of.

And of course, there's also openhack!

~~~
intellegacy
Thanks. These meet pretty infrequently though.

I guess I'll have to make my own connections somehow. Maybe join a hacker
house in Cambridge.

------
duggieawesome
We organize an OpenHack out here in Boston. It's language agnostic and we have
pizza. Happens once a month.

<http://openhack.github.io/boston/>

Sign up link:

<https://guestlistapp.com/events/162957>

~~~
intellegacy
Shoot, I can't make this month's OpenHack. it looks cool though; I will try
for June. Thanks a bunch!

